# remington 700 sps 22-250



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2012)

A buddy called me last night and said he wants the sell his 22-250. Anyone have any experience with this rifle? What would be the going price on a used one. I have seen it yet but knowing the guy that has it, its probably like new.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2012)

heres a picture of it


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice gun Ethan. Everyone I know that has one loves it. As for price, that's a matter of personal opinion for many folks. Good luck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah Bones is correct. A few variables, How many rounds down the tube, knicks or scratches, does the scope of bi-pod come too.

Check gun broker or one of those sites for a like gun.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2012)

Im going to pick it up in a couple of hours and shoot it before i make a decision, he said 20-25 rounds have been through it thats probably true because he has to drive out of the town limits to shoot it. As far as i know the scope and bipod go with it. How does $450 sound?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say it should sell quickly. It's a nice looking rifle and the scope and bi-pod make it a sweeter deal.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2012)

Its raining pretty hard so it will probably have to be tomorrow before i get to shoot it. I checked out gun broker. Thanks guys.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a remington 700sps buckmaster in 30-06 and I love it . I am using it right now for my everything rifle including coyotes until I get my savage 22-250. If I could afford it I would have bought another 700 in 22-250.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought that one. Isnt a scratch on it. Only downfall is the cheap scope which i plan on replacing with a coyote special


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

congrats on gettin it ethan. im sure it will be a awesome rig for takin critters. hope to see lots of pics of the animals you get with it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Ethan. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2012)

Ill be sure to follow up. planning on going out in the morning if i can shake this cold


----------

